# 3. Pilsner Guidelines



## Yob

*3.1 Classic American Pilsner [BJCP]*

*Aroma *Low to medium grainy, corn-like or sweet maltiness may be evident (although rice-based beers are more
neutral). Medium to moderately high hop aroma, often classic noble hops. Clean lager character, with no fruitiness
or diacetyl. Some DMS is acceptable.

*Appearance: *Yellow to deep gold colour. Substantial, long lasting white head. Bright clarity.

*Flavour: *Moderate to moderately high maltiness similar in character to the Continental Pilsners but somewhat
lighter in intensity due to the use of up to 30% flaked maize (corn) or rice used as an adjunct. Slight grainy, cornlike
sweetness from the use of maize with substantial offsetting hop bitterness. Rice-based versions are crisper,
drier, and often lack corn-like flavours. Medium to high hop flavour from noble hops (either late addition or firstwort
hopped). Medium to high hop bitterness, which should not be coarse nor have a harsh aftertaste. No fruitiness
or diacetyl. Should be smooth and well-lagered.

*Mouthfeel: *Medium body and rich, creamy mouthfeel. Medium to high carbonation levels.

*Overall Impression: *A substantial Pilsner which exhibits the native American grains and hops available to
German brewers who initially brewed it in the USA. Refreshing, but with the underlying malt and hops that stand
out when compared to other modern American light lagers. Maize lends a distinctive grainy sweetness. Rice
contributes a crisper, more neutral character.

*History: *A version of Pilsner brewed in the USA by immigrant German brewers who brought the process and yeast
with them when they settled in America. They worked with the ingredients that were native to America to create a
unique version of the original Pilsner. This style died out after Prohibition but was resurrected as a home-brewed
style by advocates of the hobby.

*Comments: *The classic American Pilsner was brewed both pre-Prohibition and post-Prohibition with some
differences. OGs of 1.050-1.060 would have been appropriate for pre-Prohibition beers while gravities dropped to
1.044-1.048 after Prohibition. Corresponding IBUs dropped from a pre-Prohibition level of 30-40 to 25-30 after
Prohibition.

*Ingredients: *Six-row barley with 20% to 30% flaked maize to dilute the excessive protein levels. Native American
hops such as Clusters, traditional continental noble hops, or modern noble crosses (Ultra, Liberty, Crystal) are also
appropriate. Modern American hops such as Cascade are inappropriate. Water with a high mineral content can lead
to an inappropriate coarseness in flavour and harshness in aftertaste.

*Vital Statistics:*
*OG FG IBUs SRM ABV*
1044-1060 1010-1015 25-40 3-6 4.5-6%

*Commercial Examples: *Occasional brewpub and microbrewery specials

*3.2 German Pilsener [BJCP]*

*Aroma: *Typically features a light grainy Pils malt character (sometimes Graham cracker-like) and distinctive
flowery or spicy noble hops. Clean, no fruity esters, no diacetyl. May have an initial sulfury aroma (from water
and/or yeast) and a low background note of DMS (from pils malt).

*Appearance: *Straw to light gold, brilliant to very clear, with a creamy, long-lasting white head.

*Flavour: *Crisp and bitter, with a dry to medium-dry finish. Moderate to moderately-low yet well attenuated
maltiness, although some grainy flavours and slight Pils malt sweetness are acceptable. Hop bitterness dominates
taste and continues through the finish and lingers into the aftertaste. Hop flavour can range from low to high but
should only be derived from German noble hops. Clean, no fruity esters, no diacetyl.

*Mouthfeel: *Medium-light body, medium to high carbonation.

*Overall Impression: *Crisp, clean, refreshing beer that prominently features noble German hop bitterness
accentuated by sulfates in the water.

*History: *A copy of Bohemian Pilsener adapted to brewing conditions in Germany.

*Comments: *Drier and crisper than a Bohemian Pilsener with a bitterness that tends to linger more in the aftertaste
due to higher attenuation and higher-sulfate water. Lighter in body and colour, and with higher carbonation than a
Bohemian Pilsener. Modern examples of German pilsners tend to become paler in colour, drier in finish, and more
bitter as you move from South to North in Germany.

*Ingredients: *Pilsner malt, German hop varieties (especially noble varieties such as Hallertauer, Tettnanger and
Spalt for taste and aroma), medium sulfate water, German lager yeast.

*Vital Statistics:*
*OG FG IBUs/SRM ABV*
1044-1050 1008-1013 25-45 2-5 4.4-5.2%

*Commercial Examples: *Bitburger, Warsteiner, Trumer Pils, König Pilsener, Jever Pils, Holsten Pils, Spaten Pils,
Victory Prima Pils, Brooklyn Pilsner

*3.3 Bohemian Pilsener [BJCP]*

*Aroma: *Rich with complex malt and a spicy, floral Saaz hop bouquet. Some pleasant, restrained diacetyl is
acceptable, but need not be present. Otherwise clean, with no fruity esters.

*Appearance: *Very pale gold to deep burnished gold, brilliant to very clear, with a dense, long-lasting, creamy
white head.

*Flavour: *Rich, complex maltiness combined with a pronounced yet soft and rounded bitterness and spicy flavour
from Saaz hops. Some diacetyl is acceptable, but need not be present. Bitterness is prominent but never harsh, and
does not linger. The aftertaste is balanced between malt and hops. Clean, no fruity esters.

*Mouthfeel: *Medium-bodied (although diacetyl, if present, may make it seem medium-full), medium carbonation.

*Overall Impression: *Crisp, complex and well-rounded yet refreshing.

*History: *First brewed in 1842, this style was the original clear, light-coloured beer.

*Comments: *Uses Moravian malted barley and a decoction mash for rich, malt character. Saaz hops and low
sulfate, low carbonate water provide a distinctively soft, rounded hop profile. Traditional yeast sometimes can
provide a background diacetyl note. Dextrins provide additional body, and diacetyl enhances the perception of a
fuller palate.

*Ingredients: *Soft water with low mineral content, Saaz hops, Moravian malted barley, Czech lager yeast.

*Vital Statistics:*
*OG  FG IBUs SRM ABV*
1044-1056 1013-1017 35-45 3.5-6 4.2-5.4%

*Commercial Examples: *Pilsner Urquell, Krušovice Imperial 12°, Budweiser Budvar (Czechvar in the US), Czech
Rebel, Staropramen, Gambrinus Pilsner, Dock Street Bohemian Pilsner


----------

